

New York court dismisses Amazon's objections to paying state taxes - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/13/new-york-court-dismisses-amazons-objections-to-paying-state-taxes/

======
fallentimes
This is terrible news. If I was Amazon I'd eliminate all NY affiliates and
tell them to contact their state. Lack of regulation and taxes is what makes
the internet so awesome (and sometimes, awful).

~~~
gravitycop
That's what Overstock.com did.

<http://www.realtechnews.com/posts/6289>

 _To get around the “Amazon Tax,” Overstock.com terminated its relationship
with any New York affliates; it also filed suit against the state of New York
(as did Amazon.com, separately). Meanwhile, Newegg.com simply stopped
collecting it._

~~~
ensignavenger
"Meanwhile, Newegg.com simply stopped collecting it."

That's not a bad idea, either- what's the State of New York going to do- as
long as your company doesn't hold any assets in the State?

